# IGH on a Fat-Bike: Is offset and dishing even necessary?



## BluNosDav (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to buy/build a fat-bike and use a NuVinci 360 IGH.
I'd also like to buy/build a set of 29er wheels for summer.

Is all this offset frame geometry and asymetrical dishing of wheels really necessary for a Fat-Bike with an IGH?

Or are we just stuck with lop-sided frames and wheels because they were all originally designed for multi-sprocket cassettes & cranks?

Sometimes I feel like I'm chasing Bigfoot! Because, symetrical frames that can fit really fat tires like Bud & Lou, are also too wide for the NuVinci. And don't get me started trying to include a Gates belt drive into the equation!

The closest thing that I've found is the 907 Tusken. But, it's offset and can't handle tires wider than 4 inches.

Thanx, Dave.


----------



## MetaOrbit (Jun 28, 2009)

You may already be aware of it, but have you heard of the Origin-8 Crawler? It comes equipped with a NuVinci 360. The frame has 135mm hub spacing front and rear and is centered (no dishing required). There might be room for nearly 5" tires...not sure one that front.


----------



## BluNosDav (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanx for that tip, Meta. I hadn't heard of the Crawler before. I used the search function a little bit last night, and it looks like the first Crawlers are being shipped right now. Also seems that 4" tires may be the limit, but, that's the trade-off for easier symetrical 29er wheel campatability. I'll definitely watch for some reviews, hopefully coming soon? 

Thanx again, Dave.


----------

